# Biotest's Mag 10



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2003)

has anyone used this product?

feedback please?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

Isn't it just a 1 Test product?  I believe so.

If you want so great feedback just go to their website.  Most other places their feedback really sucks.  Pick a better brand.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2003)

I've yet to hear positive comments about it.

other than from T-mag employees.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2003)

Oh, except for Duque21.

But his opinions are disregarded.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> If you want so great feedback just go to their website.  Most other places their feedback really sucks.  Pick a better brand.



No, I wanted honest feedback from people that have used it. 

I figured if I went to their webiste it would be biased info.

If you have not taken it, I really do not need your bullshit responses Twin Peak.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2003)

In all fairness, i was serious.

Most cases where i _have_ seen that people have used it, they've said it paled in comparison to other brands.

I've not used it myself, but if you're interested in trying it then go for it. 

Bit pricey the last time i heard though.

But maybe someone will totally contradict me and say they found it brilliant.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2003)

Having a bad day today, Rob?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> In all fairness, i was serious.
> 
> Most cases where i _have_ seen that people have used it, they've said it paled in comparison to other brands.
> ...



what brands? Avant Labs?

cause according to their website they have discontinued all of their products like One+.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, avantlabs, the company run by Billy Lwelleyn (forgotten the name, molecular mass?) and ergopharm.

These are pretty much the standard of the PH industry right now.

If you want to get some avantlabs, try 1fast400. There's a bit of a backup i believe, of avantlabs products that need selling off.

But instead of PH's, don't you think you need to look into beta-blockers or seritonnin boosters?

You need to calm your finger from clicking the delete button.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2003)

Since with any industry its hard to know what the truth is without user feedback, I wont repeat whats been said


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2003)

Or anti-depressants to chill with the snap responses.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Since with any industry its hard to know what the truth is without user feedback...



agreed, that's all I was asking for in the first place.


----------



## PB&J (Feb 11, 2003)

I did a search and found this

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=9430&highlight=mag10

hope it helps.

Gopro said to try it. I have also read on a few different forums, it gets mixed reviews. Most people bash it because of Biotest's attitude, but the people that actually use it say it's good.


----------



## SeVenSinZ (Feb 12, 2003)

1-AD is better. I had great gains on that. I'm now on a cycle of 
1-TU from Nutrex that is giving me good results. If I had to pick between the two I think I'd stick with the 1-AD in conjunction with 4AD.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2003)

are you talking about 1-AD from ErgoPharm?


----------



## SeVenSinZ (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes Prince - 1-AD from ErgoPharm .. I had great gains and kept them after the cycle.


----------



## Zoile (Feb 28, 2003)

Mixed reviews on MAG10 but for 1AD got to be Ergopharm all the way.


----------



## Mikes1 (Feb 28, 2003)

I tried it once, and i gained 8-9 pounds in 2 weeks, without changing anything in my diet except of 1 serving of nlarge.
The strength gains weren't what i expected.
I just finished a cycle of super 1 plus from 1fast400 and i gained 16 pounds with a crappy diet. I really liked the strength gains.
My next cycle will be vpx 1 test and eq and i hope it gives me some lean gains.

Mike


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Mar 1, 2003)

How much hair loss are you guys incurring?  I don't think gaining 10 pds is worth noticeable hair loss.


----------



## SeVenSinZ (Mar 1, 2003)

I didn't have any noticable hairloss..the only thing noticable was the gains and if your going to do more than one cycle then its a more than 10lbs gained..I'm on my third cycle in 15 months and I started at 215 and today weighed in at  243..I pushed 100lb dumbells for 6 reps today for incline presses which was a first. I do the 1-AD and Biotest 4AD-EC. Its been the best stack for me yet.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2003)

So *SeVenSinZ*, you have gained 28lbs in 15 months. How much would you say is LBM?


----------



## SeVenSinZ (Mar 1, 2003)

Most of it PriNcE.. I eat a lot and eat right. The key on Ph's is to eat .. I do  three - four protein shakes throughout the day and evening along with a lot of chicken and rice dishes. When I got sick of that I would toss in some lean beef and veggies and baked potatoes. My shakes consist of 2 scoops of Prolab N Large 2 and two scoops of Muscle Milk protein powder or 2 scoops of Muscle Milk and half an envelope of myoplex...My experience is that the PH helps sheds bodyfat .. One hour before workouts I take one and only one AST Dymetadrine Xtreme.. Hope i've explained myself. And once again..the best stack out of the three for me has been the biotest 4AD-EC and Ergopharm 1-AD. my workouts are heavy and intense. I startout with 2 - warmup sets 15 reps and 10 reps and then pyramid up until I hit 6 reps. I do a couple of 6 rep sets and then finish with a 10 rep flush set and then move on to the next exercise and do the same minus the warmups. I always pyramid and always finish with a high rep flush set. Works wonders for me. Do it for a month prince and I'll bet you make more than 10lb gains and most of it will be lean mass


----------



## Sauron (Mar 2, 2003)

SeVenSinZ, what were your dosages of each and duration?


----------



## SeVenSinZ (Mar 2, 2003)

I always go on 6 weeks cycles. The first cycle was 1-Ad and 19Nor. One of each in the morning and at night.  Always 4 protein shakes a day from morning to night. I'm convinced that protein is huge during PH cycles and I don't think most people get enough. After the 6 week cycle I do at least 6 weeks, sometimes 8 weeks with no PH. The second cycle was 1-ad and 19nor 3 times a day..The third has been my best and thats 1-ad with Biotest 4ad-ec. The Biotest you take one and half capfuls a day for two weeks cycles. I take the 1-ad 3 times a day still. i've got great gains with this dosage. I've never had to take more for good gains. I think the guys taking 6-9 are wasting money. On my weekend workouts I take AST Dymtadrine Xtreme one hour before workouts. I also take my Ph's an hour and a half before workouts. A shake immediately after workout and then food an hour or two later. Hope I've helped, I know your  probably expecting higher dosages based off all the threads you read, but i've never needed them. I think adding the Dymetadrine Xtreme helps me lift more weight and at the same time keep bodyfat down..If your just starting go with the third cycle..


----------



## Sauron (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks man, thats great info. I was expecting larger doses, but its interesting to see you stayed within or less than the recommended doses. I'll consider the Dymtadrine Xtreme. I guess that just kind of fires you up for your lift.
I'm currently in my fourth week of a 6 week 1-AD cycle. For the six weeks I've decided to go with two workouts a day, 4 days a week to increase my gains. I like the 1-AD but am also thinking of ways to maximize it like with the 4AD-ec. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## cLOS (Jun 6, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> has anyone used this product?
> 
> feedback please?




hey whats up. if you get any feed back on this mag10 by biotest please let me know. i want to know if it works or if any side effects.


----------

